

Video Tutorial To Start Developing Web Applications on Erlang - BeeBole
http://beebole.com/blog/2008/10/20/tutorial-web-application-erlang/

======
BeeBole
This is our first attempt to make a video. It shows the path we took in order
to create web applications using Erlang and Mochiweb. Your feedback is more
than welcome.

